# Orchestre de Paris?



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Founded with much fanfare (and a DGG contract) in the late 1960s to replace the defunct Paris Conservatory Orchestra and give the French an orchestra worthy of their capital, it has had an impressive string of conductors. Munch died, Karajan seemed fundamentally incapable of dealing with French musicians. Solti, Barenboim, Bychkov, von Dohnanyi, etc. all served. Yet, after its opening years, I have heard little of it, on or off recordings. Am I just not paying attention? And is it any good?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The old defunct conservatory orchestra had some wonderful output, like this (one of my favorite LvB cycles):


----------

